
The Forbidden iFixit Samsung Galaxy Fold Teardown - 3ds
https://web.archive.org/web/20190425075411/https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Samsung+Galaxy+Fold+Teardown/122600
======
IfOnlyYouKnew
It wasn’t “forbidden”. Don’t editorialize in the headline.

------
3ds
Samsung asked iFixit to remove this teardown. Now everyone wants to read it.
Classic Streisand.

[https://ifixit.org/blog/16189/about-our-galaxy-fold-
teardown...](https://ifixit.org/blog/16189/about-our-galaxy-fold-teardown/)

------
abbracadabbra
This is an archived copy of a teardown that Samsung asked iFixit to remove.
The teardown suggests that the tradeoffs necessary to support the range of
motion across the hinge led to increased ingress points for particulates along
the edge of the screen and the spine.

